# Clapping



## heartoflesh (Aug 30, 2005)

*Psalm 47:1*
"Oh, clap your hands, all you peoples! Shout to God with the voice of triumph!"


Question: Is this just a general proclamation for people to clap or is it something which was done (or should be done today) in worship?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 30, 2005)

I think it could be figurative. . . .

*Let the rivers clap* their hands; *let the hills sing for joy* together (Psalm 98:8)
"œFor you shall go out in joy and be led forth in peace; *the mountains and the hills before you shall break forth into singing*, and all *the trees of the field shall clap* their hands. (Isaiah 55:12)


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 30, 2005)

The reason I ask is because or church's "Philosophy of Worship" mentions clapping, bowing down and the raising of hands as specific acts of worship.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 30, 2005)

What do they mean by "acts" of worship?

As a Reformed Presbyterian, the elements of worship are limited to and regulated by Scripture and outlined in the Westminster Confession of Faith.

Clapping is not seen to be an element of worship in the WCF or other Reformed confessions, as far as I know.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> As a Reformed Presbyterian, the elements of worship are limited to and regulated by Scripture and outlined in the Westminster Confession of Faith.
> 
> Clapping is not seen to be an element of worship in the WCF or other Reformed confessions, as far as I know.



That's what I was wondering. So would clapping be considered part of the ceremonial law, such as dancing and musical instruments? (if you subscribe to the non-instrument position).


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 8, 2005)

I appreciated Peter Master's comment:
"Worship is words." He says we aren't truly worshipping unless we are using words i.e. actually _saying something_ about God.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 8, 2005)

A prima facie reading, and I am open to correction, sees the text as commanding God's people to clap.

Of course, this doesn't justify charismania either.


----------



## Jie-Huli (Sep 9, 2005)

I should think that this Psalm was composed in conjunction with an outdoor national parade; commentaries note that it was likely in celebration of a military victory, or of the carrying of the ark to the temple. So clapping and shouting, while appropriate for such an outdoor parade, would not seem to be prescribed for the solemn worship of God in His church.

I really cannot imagine clapping in church . . . but perhaps that is because it is so closely associated with hippie-type movements in my mind.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 9, 2005)

If we were to clap in church I would only be for it if everybody was clapping otherwise it becomes individualistic, divisive and distracting (cf. 1 Corinthians 14:40)


----------



## crhoades (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> If we were to clap in church I would only be for it if everybody was clapping otherwise it becomes individualistic, divisive and distracting (cf. 1 Corinthians 14:40)



This presupposes that everyone has rhythm in the church. Every church that I've been to sounds like popcorn.


----------



## gwine (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...



I have read that a group of fireflies will start flashing in sync. Never seen it myself, though.

Long ago in high school we did a play on the trial of Jesus. At the end of it the audience clapped. Our teacher and some of the class thought it was bad taste to clap because of the play's religious theme. Mind you, this was a secular high school in 1970.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> What do they mean by "acts" of worship?
> 
> As a Reformed Presbyterian, the elements of worship are limited to and regulated by Scripture and outlined in the Westminster Confession of Faith.
> ...



Jerry Falwell says "if the dead in Christ will rise first than the Presbyterians will be the first to go..."
:bigsmile:

Granted, I'm not much for clapping except maybe for an applause. I'm with the Presbyterians on that one.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Jerry Falwell says "if the dead in Christ will rise first than the Presbyterians will be the first to go..."
> :bigsmile:



Jerry Falwell thinks playing cards is damnable sin.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...





yeah-- that's a six-reprimand offense at Liberty University.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



Seriously?!


----------

